# what do I need?



## gold-hunter (Jul 17, 2012)

hi there how are you all.My question is what do I need to recover gold from computer parts.


----------



## publius (Jul 17, 2012)

First on the list of needful things is a copy of Hoke's book. you can get an electronic (PDF) copy by looking at some of the older member's signature lines or by searching the forum for "Hoke.pdf".


----------



## MysticColby (Jul 17, 2012)

I have no experience, but I've seen several times on here that by far the easiest way for the non-refiner is to sell it to someone who does refining


----------



## jeneje (Jul 17, 2012)

MysticColby said:


> I have no experience, but I've seen several times on here that by far the easiest way for the non-refiner is to sell it to someone who does refining


Yes you can sell to others and boardsort is a good one and also Ocean buys them i think. Palladium i think has a link to C M Hokes book in his signature line.
Ken


----------



## Palladium (Jul 17, 2012)

Look below for links :arrow: :arrow:


----------

